# happy day



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

happy day for me!!! i got to see my dream cars: an s15 and the WORLDS BEST CAR i think, an r33. im so happy


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

great...ive seen a 92 93 kinda old r33 running around L.A. california....it was exciting fro me but what mad it sux is that it went the opposite way on the freeway


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

must have been a 92 accord conversion  

R32= '89-94
R33= '95-98
R34= '99-02


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

haha, yeah we had a little BMW meet last summer, and a guy and his best friend rolled up. The first guy was in a 02 BMW M5, and his best friend had an R32 Skyline w/dyno sheet reading out 628hp to the wheels. Talk about wow!


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

*not a conversion*

not a conversion dude. it was a 96 r33 all original. it jsut came from japan like a month ago. actually anybody living in the bayarea? its still sitting in Japan Parts sanbruno. the owner of the shop is selling it for 22K. you gotta do all the legal stuff yourself.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

wow 22K, not a bad buy.


----------

